# Dog& puppy Question



## Lovemydogs (Jul 21, 2008)

Too start with we have a 3+yr. old Cocker, almost 5 yr. old lhasapoo and a almost 5 month old small breed puppy. Now here is my problem... My husband hates the puppy. And the reason being is he feels it has changed his dogs personality ( the Cocker) Why? because our Cocker loves too play fetch, as does the puppy. Problem is they both run for the ball but the Cocker always let's the puppy have it. I have even tried throwing two balls Nope the puppy get's his and the Cocker just walks back. I have even tried just too play ball with the Cocker but she won't . Also with the toys my cocker can have a toy the puppy runs too get it our Cocker just gives it too him and lays down. I will take it back from the puppy and give it back too our Cocker but then she just walks away. Oh and if your wondering about our Lhasapoo she does not care for him. But she has always been a lazy lap dog, yet loves her walks. I just need too know what I can do too change this situation. Because HE IS STAYING ( the puppy) Maybe not the Husband LOL....No seriously I need advice from people that have had these issues. Thanks for your time.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

IMO the dogs will work it out on their own just let them be. If it meant that much to the cocker he/she would still play or put puppy in his/her place, obviously it doesn't so just let them work it out for themselves. It doesn't seem that they're stressing over it you shouldn't either. Just let them be dogs. It will either stay this way which really isn't a huge issue, or your cocker will assert him/herself and step up to the plate and it'll resolve.


----------



## Lovemydogs (Jul 21, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> IMO the dogs will work it out on their own just let them be. If it meant that much to the cocker he/she would still play or put puppy in his/her place, obviously it doesn't so just let them work it out for themselves. It doesn't seem that they're stressing over it you shouldn't either. Just let them be dogs. It will either stay this way which really isn't a huge issue, or your cocker will assert him/herself and step up to the plate and it'll resolve.


Thank-you BoxerM. I think it is a Husband problem,  Not our dogs. :wink:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Lovemydogs said:


> Thank-you BoxerM. I think it is a Husband problem, Not our dogs. :wink:


I think it's a husband problem, also. The way I see it is that he had a dog he loved playing fetch with and now his dog won't play fetch with him. At least thats the way I understand it.

Maybe he should spend some one on one time with the cocker to rebuild the bond between them and later play fetch alone with him. I think the cocker has found another playmate and husband is not as important anymore.

Maybe I misunderstood the whole post. Wouldn't be the first time. :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, the same thing happens with my dogs, they work it out and none of them are very stressed about it. Getting a new dog means getting a new routine, it's not uncommon that something would change.


----------



## Lovemydogs (Jul 21, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> I think it's a husband problem, also. The way I see it is that he had a dog he loved playing fetch with and now his dog won't play fetch with him. At least thats the way I understand it.
> 
> Maybe he should spend some one on one time with the cocker to rebuild the bond between them and later play fetch alone with him. I think the cocker has found another playmate and husband is not as important anymore.
> 
> Maybe I misunderstood the whole post. Wouldn't be the first time. :smile:


LOL... No I played fetch with "his dog" I told him too get off his B*** and play with her, take her on walkes. Or shut up....


----------

